# Visa Run - Fri 21st Jan 2011



## RobertsonJ (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi All, 

Is anyone due a visa run to Oman on or around the above date? 

I havent got a car so looking for someone to hitch a ride with if possible. 

Dont mind pitching in for petrol etc. 

Look forward to hearing back. 

xx


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

RobertsonJ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone due a visa run to Oman on or around the above date?
> 
> ...


I might be able to include you in our next one, depending on if there is an empty spot or not... welcome to the forum.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you running a business now NS? I don't think w_man and his wife can go next time since the new law for Canadians will have taken effect. I might end up coming if our dates coincide.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Sad but true .... let's hope we don't NEED a visa run next month 

Enjoy the ride - and the P'zones


----------



## RobertsonJ (Dec 12, 2010)

Great, well let me know if you will be going and if there is a spare space for a small one! 
Where abouts do you live? 
thanks for getting back to me too by the way 

xx


----------



## RobertsonJ (Dec 12, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> I might be able to include you in our next one, depending on if there is an empty spot or not... welcome to the forum.


Hey, 

Happy new year, hope you had an amazing time, just wondered if you had any news about the impending visa run??

look forward to hearing from you

xx


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's still a good some weeks away so don't worry about it much, everything will come together the week before


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I just point out, that there are alternatives to driving to Hatta and back? Oman Air have cheap flights to Muscat (from AED 400 return) and as it's such a short flight it is possible to make it a good day out and explore the city a little.
-


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It would be a good idea but only if you can return the same day because then costs just begin to pile on. I think Qatar Airways offer a return flight from Dubai to Doha for about 700-900. You just hop off at Doha airport and wait for an hour for the flight back, no visa requirements as it's a connecting flight. 

With the Oman Air thing you will have to pay for the visa (maybe you could get a transit visa though?) so that also has to be factored into cost.

Driving to Hatta/Oman and back just seems like the cheapest option really.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> It would be a good idea but only if you can return the same day because then costs just begin to pile on. I think Qatar Airways offer a return flight from Dubai to Doha for about 700-900. You just hop off at Doha airport and wait for an hour for the flight back, no visa requirements as it's a connecting flight.
> 
> With the Oman Air thing you will have to pay for the visa (maybe you could get a transit visa though?) so that also has to be factored into cost.
> 
> Driving to Hatta/Oman and back just seems like the cheapest option really.


We are going to Hatta this weekend, probably Saturday. Went to Oman for the last visa run but flew as with my work but had to stump up, obviously, for my husband's flight. Oman is lovely but it is really pricey to stay over and make a weekend of it, especially if you are doing visa runs (almost double UK prices) because one of you is still looking for a job.


----------



## frannypro (Oct 25, 2010)

There's also another border run option if you don't have a car, and that's walking over the Mezyad border into Oman. It's quite simple to find, and most Al Ain taxi drivers will know how to get you there: from Al Ain, follow the signs to Bawadi Mall; you'll pass Bawadi Mall on your left, and then continue straight for, I don't know, maybe 15-25 minutes? The point is, just keep on the same road, and eventually you'll see signs for Mezyad border. You do all your exit business on the Abu Dhabi side, and then walk about 1/2 kilometer to the Omani office where they give you a quick entrance & exit stamp (costs about 200 AED), and then you walk back to Abu Dhabi.

My husband and I had a taxi drive us from the Al Ain bus station to the Mezyad border and wait for us (with the meter running) while we crossed over and came back, which took about 1 1/2 hours, and then he drove us back into town to the bus station. In the end it cost maybe 150 AED for the taxi to the border, waiting, and back into town.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

*Visa run 21 Jan 2011*

I will probably be doing a visa run this Friday up to Hatta - I can probably oblige as I will rent a car and only 2 of us in the car.

PM me if you're still looking & let me know where you are?



RobertsonJ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone due a visa run to Oman on or around the above date?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I just read your post and from what I can work out, it cost you 150 (taxi) plus 200 (visa) plus all the travelling around etc. I don't understand why you didn't just pay an extra 200 to save you all the trouble travelling around?

I dont have a car and would prefer to do it the cheaper way but dont see the point in all that travelling around to save 200 dhms?

Regards,

Nick


----------

